

Weev gets 41 months followed by 3 years supervised release - rdl

This was just released at the NJ federal court.  They used his Reddit IAMA and other things against him.
======
sp332
More from Tim Pool <https://twitter.com/Timcast> right now:

1m Judge stated the sentence she administered would help weev down a "positive
path" and give him "respect for the law"

1m Judge said one word came to mind after reading about weev "disappointment"

2m Weev was remanded to custody following his sentencing.

3m Prosecutors referred to weev as a special person who shouldn't have
anything over people based on his skills.

2m I felt like I was watching a witch trial as prosecutors admitted they didnt
understand computers.

4m Weev's restitution is $73,000 split between him and Spitler

6m Federal Prosecutors cited @rabite's Reddit AMA three times in their
justification for sentencing.

7m Weev was returned to courtroom in shackles 5 minutes after the struggle.

8m BREAKING: Weev sentenced to 41 months followed by three years of supervised
release.

31m Agents asked @rabite for his phone, he handed it to Tot Eckland and was
quickly grabbed, pinned, and cuffed.

33m Federal prosecutors have cited @rabite's Reddit AMA as justification for
his sentencing. cc @alexisohanian

33m Five minute recess declared in response to the incident

34m BREAKING: Court agents just cuffed weev in a struggle over his
tabletBREAKING: Court agents just cuffed weev in a struggle over his tablet

------
eurodance
I have been on his side and this sentence is absolutely excessive. However,
Weev didn't seem to be able to draw a line on when to stop trolling in real
life, and that is probably why they sentenced him to 41 months. He may have
got less time if he wasn't chiding the government/case for the entire duration
of the trial.

------
rdl
He certainly did himself no favors in repeatedly trolling the court, and was
probably the "least sympathetic defendant" ever to take the stand for computer
crime, but 41 months for incrementing a number in a URL and giving the results
to the news media to publish is utter bullshit.

------
tylermac1
His IAMA was the stupidest move I've seen by someone on trial. He literally
said he'd do what he did again.

